# Solved: shutdown was initiated by NT/AUTHORITY



## Big Dadoo (Mar 11, 2008)

I've started to receive a pop-up error message with the basic text of services.exe stopped unexpectedly, this shutdown was initiated by NT/AUTHORITY, and you have 60 seconds to save your work. This happens about every 3-4 hours. If I interrupt with a shutdown -a , the system is only partially functional from that point on, and a re-boot is required, usually via a hard power-off as a normal shutdown won't work.

I'm running Symantic Antivirus with the latest definitions (3/11/2008 r2) and did a full scan with no problems found.

I've reviewed similar posts, but none of the solutions seem to fit my situation. They request the deletion of files that are not on my system etc. I see that there has been some success with Combofix but when I try to download it I get a 0 length file, so I can't try that.

Here is my Hijackthis log, thanks for any assistance in advance.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:28:37 PM, on 3/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec Client Firewall\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\trcboot.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Personal Communications\PCS_AGNT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\tivoli\dcd\client\ISSI\cds\CDSWinSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\c4ebreg.exe
c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
C:\notes\nslsvice.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AT&TNE~1\NetCfgSv.EXE
C:\Program Files\Agfa\IMPAX Client\Agfa.Client.Updater.Service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec Client Firewall\SymSPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ldlcserv.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\IBM\tivoli\dcd\client\ISSI\_jvm\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\plugins\com.ibm.myhelp.common_1.2.25\pmonmh.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Personal Communications\tpam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAEA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 7\MMReminderService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\Tracker Software\PDF-XChange 3\pdfSaver\pdfSaver3.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Infoprint Select\ipnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Lotus Quickr connectors\DIMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Last.fm\LastFMHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\BOINC\boinc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\BOINC\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org\wcg_hcc1_img_5.20_windows_intelx86
C:\Program Files\BOINC\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org\wcg_dddt_autodock_5.15_windows_intelx86
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\MyHelp.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\jre\bin\myhelpw.exe
C:\notes\framework\rcp\eclipse\plugins\com.ibm.rcp.base_6.1.2.200802132253\win32\x86\eclipse.exe
C:\notes\framework\rcp\eclipse\plugins\com.ibm.rcp.j2se.win32.x86_1.5.0.SR6-200802132253\jre\bin\notes2w.exe
C:\notes\nlnotes.exe
C:\notes\ntaskldr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://w3-1.ibm.com/download/standa...na.html&OSName=Windows XP&OSURL=nawxpall.html
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CmjBrowserHelperObject Object - {07A11D74-9D25-4fea-A833-8B0D76A5577A} - C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 7\Mm7InternetExplorer.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: CmjBrowserHelperObject Object - {AC41D38F-B56D-40AD-94E0-B493D130C959} - C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 6\Mm6InternetExplorer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISAM SMT Service] "C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamsmt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stgclean] c:\sdwork\w32main2.exe /cleanup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISSI EZUpdate Service] "c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyHelpService] "C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\plugins\com.ibm.myhelp.installer\service\delayStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Thinkvantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pmonmh] C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\plugins\\com.ibm.myhelp.common_1.2.25/pmonmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C4EBReg] "C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\c4ebreg.exe" /q
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Isamtray] "C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpam.exe] "C:\Program Files\IBM\Personal Communications\tpam.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHGMTU] C:\WINDOWS\system32\MTU.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [\\LENOVO\EPSON Stylus CX4200 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAEA.EXE /P35 "\\LENOVO\EPSON Stylus CX4200 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4200"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMReminderService] C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 7\MMReminderService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTray] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [defergui] c:/sdwork/defergui.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [pdfSaver3] "C:\Program Files\Tracker Software\PDF-XChange 3\pdfSaver\pdfSaver3.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM2_Monitor] "C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\MMonitor.exe" -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Last.fm Helper.lnk = C:\Program Files\Last.fm\LastFMHelper.exe
O4 - Startup: World Community Grid - BOINC Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Infoprint Select Notification.lnk = C:\Program Files\IBM\Infoprint Select\ipnotify.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Lotus Quickr Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\IBM\Lotus Quickr connectors\DIMon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Lotus QuickStart.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-ca\msntabres.dll.mui/229?627a11a1fc8645fe9cd09f86d528e901
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-ca\msntabres.dll.mui/230?627a11a1fc8645fe9cd09f86d528e901
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to Mindjet MindManager - {531B9DC0-D8EE-4c76-A6EE-6C1E50569655} - C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 6\Mm6InternetExplorer.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send to Mindjet MindManager - {941E1A34-C6AF-4baa-A973-224F9C3E04BF} - C:\Program Files\Mindjet\MindManager 7\Mm7InternetExplorer.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O11 - Options group: [JAVA_IBM] Java (IBM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://w3.ibm.com
O16 - DPF: {05D96F71-87C6-11D3-9BE4-00902742D6E0} (QuickPlace Class) - https://www-1.ibm.com/qp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1ACECAFE-0015-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java2 Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://
O16 - DPF: {5EDB10D9-7E95-4833-A218-62F375DAFCF1} - https://access.gov.mb.ca/postauthI/epi.cab
O16 - DPF: {9519B2A2-6592-4E41-8290-D0298459270C} (LNWebAssist Class) - http://w3.ibm.com/bluepages/scripts/lnwebassist.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java2 Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://agfa.webex.com/client/T25L/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = ibm.com,us.ibm.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = ibm.com,us.ibm.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = ibm.com,us.ibm.com
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AppnNode - IBM Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\appnnode.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: IBM DCD Standard Client (DCDClient-ISSI) (DCDClient-ISSI) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\tivoli\dcd\client\ISSI\cds\CDSWinSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.5.709.30344 (GoogleDesktopManager-093007-112848) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISAM SMT Service (ISAMsmt) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamsmt.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: IBM Standard Asset Manager Service (ISAMSvc) - IBM Corp. - C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\c4ebreg.exe
O23 - Service: ISSI EZUpdate (ISSIMon) - IBM Corp. - c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: IS Service (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec Client Firewall\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Enterprise Extender (ldlcserv) - IBM Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ldlcserv.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Lotus Notes Single Logon - IBM Corp - C:\notes\nslsvice.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Rational ClearQuest Mail Service (MailService) - IBM Corporation - C:\Program Files\Rational\ClearQuest\mailservice.exe
O23 - Service: My Help (MyHelp) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\My Help\plugins\com.ibm.myhelp.installer\service\MyHelpService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Configuration Service (NetCfgSvr) - AT&T - C:\PROGRA~1\AT&TNE~1\NetCfgSv.EXE
O23 - Service: PACS Client Updater - Agfa Healthcare - C:\Program Files\Agfa\IMPAX Client\Agfa.Client.Updater.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - c:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SecurePort (SymSecurePort) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec Client Security\Symantec Client Firewall\SymSPort.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Trace Facility (TrcBoot) - IBM Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\trcboot.exe

--
End of file - 22949 bytes


----------



## Big Dadoo (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, some more specific details about my problem.
I've started to receive a pop-up error message with the basic text of windows\system32\services.exe system process terminated unexpectedly 1073741819, this shutdown was initiated by NT/AUTHORITY, and you have 60 seconds to save your work. This happens about every 3-4 hours. If I interrupt with a shutdown -a , the system is only partially functional from that point on, and a re-boot is required, usually via a hard power-off as a normal shutdown won't work.

I'm running Symantic Antivirus with the latest definitions (3/11/2008 r2) and did a full scan with no problems found.

I tried some of the steps indicated at: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/561971-solved-please-help-sytem32-services.html since it seemed to be a match for my problem.

My SDFix log:

*SDFix: Version 1.158 *

Run by GSTEWART on Mon 03/17/2008 at 10:40 AM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
Running From: C:\SDFix\SDFix

*Checking Services *:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting

*Checking Files *:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files

*ADS Check *:

*Final Check *:

catchme 0.3.1344.2 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-03-17 10:51:05
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services & system hive ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Prefetcher]
"TracesProcessed"=dword:000000ca

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

*Remaining Services *:

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Expression\\Media 1.0\\Media.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Expression\\Media 1.0\\Media.exe:*:Enabled:iView Multimedia"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft LifeCam\\LifeCam.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft LifeCam\\LifeCam.exe:*:Enabled:LifeCam.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft LifeCam\\LifeExp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft LifeCam\\LifeExp.exe:*:Enabled:LifeExp.exe"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe:*:Enabled:Skype"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

*Remaining Files *:

File Backups: - C:\SDFix\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

*Files with Hidden Attributes *:

Tue 12 Jun 2007 224 A.SHR --- "C:\BOOT.BAK"
Wed 13 Oct 2004 1,694,208 A.SH. --- "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"
Wed 4 Aug 2004 60,416 A.SH. --- "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"
Sun 28 Oct 2007 5,903,928 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\Picasa2\setup.exe"
Mon 4 Feb 2008 45,120 ...H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\GSTEWART.NTDWRHA\Local Settings\Temp\[email protected]"
Mon 4 Feb 2008 1,409 ...H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\GSTEWART.NTDWRHA\Local Settings\Temp\[email protected]"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\0a67b6c406b1d7e0f5c1e6f6d44a3f6e\BIT17.tmp"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\243d2aaf5ff8e39b62f16b2a566918fb\BIT15.tmp"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\2769b111678c52099a3b3123b12f2325\BIT19.tmp"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\853e0b70ea7110340ec607fe469d0b7d\BIT16.tmp"
Wed 5 Mar 2008 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\b04031f0b83ee952189dd8beb4ee929a\BIT1C.tmp"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\b69c46c5109d0f8b0dee9fab84906813\BIT18.tmp"
Wed 5 Mar 2008 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\bc066f3f60df1b38218903dd0d40ce98\BIT1B.tmp"
Wed 12 Dec 2007 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\d77b9b5b8fed23dd91f50d167cce60d3\BIT1C.tmp"
Thu 7 Dec 2006 3,096,576 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\U3\temp\Launchpad Removal.exe"
Tue 2 Oct 2007 1,693,184 ...H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Clients\01 - WRHA-RIS-PACS_P2\Reports\~WRL3308.tmp"

*Finished!*

Running SuperAntiSpyware (SAS) showed only 7 tracking cookies that were deleted.

I still have the problem, any advice?


----------



## Big Dadoo (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, while waiting for some assistance, I think I've solved this one.
It's not HP Printer drivers - uninstalled and scrubbed both models, no help.
It's not a virus or spyware - many different scans and fixup things run - no help.

It seems to have been the fact that my computer was part of an Active Directory domain, and I left the domain for a workgroup while not connected to the network. after much searching, I was lead to look at the event log where I discovered.

Error: Source:Userenv Event Id:1085
The Group Policy client-side extension Security failed to execute. Please look for any errors reported earlier by that extension.

which was proceeded by 
Warning: Source SceCli, Event Id 1202

Security policies were propagated with warning. 0x428 : An exception occurred in the service when handling the control request.

For best results in resolving this event, log on with a non-administrative account and search http://support.microsoft.com for "Troubleshooting Event 1202's".

The MS advice to see if you have this problem is to at the command prompt, type gpupdate, and then check Event Viewer to see whether the Userenv 1085 event is logged again. For me, this caused an error pop-up, and after clicking OK, it was immediatly followed by a automated shutdown with an error on services.exe.

All this lead to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/898062/en-us where I requested the hotfix, which appears to have worked. No more errors followed by an automatic shutdowns and a hard re-boot!


----------

